# the axe is about to fall at xm



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> By Jeffrey Yorke Karmazin Underscores Consumer Choice Plans At Seminar
> To hear Sirius Satellite Radio CEO Mel Karmazin tell it, a merger between his company and competitor XM Satellite Radio will produce "hundreds of millions of dollars in savings" based on the findings of a third party contractor that, for "antitrust reasons," according to Karmazin, has been hired by the two companies to review each company's private papers and determine where duplication of costs can be saved in new synergies.
> 
> Karmazin told the Merrill Lynch Media and Entertainment Global Investor Conference in Marina del Rey, Calif., Monday morning (Sept. 17) that a merger between Sirius and XM will mean "more choices and better prices." Karmazin emphasized that once the proposed $13.6 billion merger is cleared by federal regulators - which he hopes is by year's end - consumers will have their choice of "more, lower-priced packages after the merger that will generate more subscribers and more revenue." He also noted that sports fans will not only have more choices, but will be able to get NFL football and Major League Baseball on the same radio. He added, "A la carte pricing lets the consumer decide how much will be spent on radio."


 More.....

Http://radioandrecords.com\


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Yea more one artist channels.

Please no merger. I like XM and hate Sirius. I will hate to see that Mel guy ruin what I am paying for.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A bit OT, but in response to two sigs above:


> _"if you think the merger is going through then your nuts"_


 If you think the merger _isn't_ going through, then _you're_ (not your) nuts!



> _"HDTV is only affordable for the niche and rich"_


Boy, that's really some "poor me" _stinkin' thinkin' _ on your part. I am
retired and on Social Security and I have two HD displays and I am
thinking about getting a third.

:backtotop


----------

